
Capstone, Intel XED, and Zydis, which is faster in decoding x86? - kiwiki
https://qyx.me/2018/11/12/capstone-vs-intel-xed-which-is-faster-in-decoding/
======
userbinator
I wonder how diStorm compares; it's been around for a very long time, is known
for being quite fast, and appears to still be updated recently:
[https://github.com/gdabah/distorm](https://github.com/gdabah/distorm)

~~~
kiwiki
Do you know whether it is reliable and precise? Any well known project uses
diStorm?

